# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  China planea construir en Inglaterra su primera planta nuclear en Occidente

## sergi1907

Los gobiernos de ambos países esperan cerrar los detalles del plan durante la visita al Reino Unido que el presidente china hará en octubre.


Central nuclear de Hinkley Point, en Reino Unido Hinkley Point Plant

Londres. (Efecom).- El Reino Unido y China ultiman la firma de un acuerdo para construir en Bradwell (este de Inglaterra) la primera planta nuclear en Occidente diseñada y operada por el país asiático, según avanza este domingo el diario "The Sunday Times". Ambos gobiernos esperan cerrar los detalles del plan durante la visita al Reino Unido que el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, tiene previsto hacer en octubre. La construcción del reactor de Bradwell forma parte de un acuerdo más amplio respecto a infraestructuras nucleares entre el Reino Unido, China y Francia.
Pekín obtendrá el permiso para operar la planta como contrapartida a su inversión en dos proyectos de la francesa EDF en Inglaterra, las plantas de Hinkley Point, en el condado de Somerset, y Sizewell, en Suffolk. El reactor chino tendrá capacidad para producir un gigavatio de energía, suficiente para dar servicio a cerca de un millón de hogares.
La compañía EDF participará como inversor minoritario en el proyecto de Bradwell y asesorará a los ingenieros chinos sobre los requisitos de seguridad en el Reino Unido yla Unión Europea (UE). La nueva hornada de plantas nucleares que prepara el Gobierno del primer ministro David Cameron forma parte de un plan para reducir la dependencia del Reino Unido de los combustibles fósiles.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/economia...#ixzz3kzmhoea3

----------

Jonasino (07-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Exactamente, Los chinos ahora que se introducen en la era nuclear quieren aprender de la tecnología occidental, ya que van a implantar plantas en China. Al gobierno británico le interesa porque abarata costes de mantenimiento y producción. A los franceses porque podrán vender su tecnología a los chinos ahora que ya no resulta tan rentable. Como negocio, redondo. Y para la sociedad? que les parece este juego de practicar tecnologías cuyos errores son de consecuencias devastadoras?

----------


## Jonasino

Bueno.... toma pan y moja, como dicen
(me refiero a la noticia, claro)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Chinos? abaratar en algo tan peligros?
 Los ingleses verán lo que hacen.
Eso sí, subvencionado fuertemente, que pague el Estado.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

*abaratar en algo tan peligros?*

Y eso cómo lo sabe? Los Chinos aparte de los productos baratos del todo a 100, también saben hacer cosas bien hechas.

*Eso sí, subvencionado fuertemente, que pague el Estado.*

Como con la energía solar, con la diferencia que en este caso, se abarata la factura de la electricidad al usuario, y subvencionando la solar, encima sale más caro.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como sabes tú que no?
En el campo en el que yo me muevo las cosas que vienen de China solo tiene buena calidad si se fabrican con tecnología europea o japonesa, y si hay un control de calidad importante, en ese caso el precio no difiere del mismo producto fabricado en Europa. Pero bueno, los ingleses habrán valorado los pros y los contras.

El día en el que la nuclear incluya en sus costes la infinita subvención del desmantelamiento y custodia de los residuos nucleares, entonces se podrán comparar. Hoy en día eso no ocurre. Peo vamos, hay otros hilos para hablar sobre ello.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

te respondo a tu mantra en el siguiente link: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...295#post139295

----------


## termopar

Sr. Velasco, lo ha leído?, o como no le interesan sus conclusiones volverá 3 o 4 hilos después a repetir sus coletillas, es por evitarme esfuerzos innecesarios.

----------

